# Anyone know the cost to replace 580 mirrored lens from Costa del Mar



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for any help here and any ideas on the turn around time. Tight lines to all!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

For me it was $100 for one lens and it took about three weeks.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

When I scratched mine by dropping them (my fault) no warranty for that Costa told me $137.00 to replace the lenses. Needless to say those are my backups now I just bought a new pair seemed like if I just threw in another $100.00 I had a new pair.


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and that was what I was afraid of.


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Cost me about $100. I've read posts from people that sent a letter with the glasses back to Costa sayingthey own several pair andthey recommend them to their friends and "fellow guides" and got them replaced free. After breaking two pairs by simply dropping them, I've gone back to plastic lenses.


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

$80, and it takes like 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

If any of you guys have a health savings account (HSA) you can use that account to buy Costa's. I got mine that way through woodbine eye care in Pace.


----------

